# [Lesertest von Thornscape] A4Tech XL-755BK - Oscar X7 Gaming Mouse



## Thornscape (7. November 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lesertest - A4Tech XL-755BK*
_Herzlich Willkommen bei meinem Lesertest der XL-755BK von A4Tech!_
 _ Bereitgestellt wurde die Maus von PCGH und A4Tech mit Hilfe des Onlinehändlers Gembird. Dafür Herzlichen Dank!_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

*
* Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
1. Verpackung, Daten und Lieferumfang
2. Verarbeitung und Äußeres
3. Praxistest
3.1 Software
3.1.1. Probleme
3.2 Ergonomie
3.3 Oberflächentest
3.3.1 Oberflächentest #2
3.4 Spiele
3.5 DPI im Alltag
4. Fazit



​*1**. Verpackung, Daten** und Lieferumfang*
 Die Maus präsentiert sich in einem schicken Karton, der sich aufklappen lässt und dabei den Blick auf die Maus freigibt. Außerdem erfährt man auf der aufklappbaren Innenseite etwas über die mitgelieferte Software, mit der sich die Maus an die verschiedensten Spielerbedürfnisse anpassen lassen soll.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Verpackung vorne*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Verpackung offen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verpackung Rückseite*​ 


Die Daten bzw. die Ausstattung der Maus lesen sich wie folgt:


10 Tasten (inkl. DPI-Umschalter)

DPI-Umschalttaste farbig beleuchtet (Farbe je nach Preset)
Kabellänge: 1,80m
100-3600 DPI
16kb Speicher
Treiber für Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista/7



125/250/500/1000Hz USB polling rate
Sensor: 7080 fps / 6,4 MegaPixel/s
max. Geschwindigkeit: 114,3cm/s (abh. von Unterlage)
Die Maus ist nur für Rechthänder geeignet und wiegt ~100g.
Im _Lieferumfang_ findet sich neben der Maus selbst und zwei Sätzen Ersatzgleitfüßen noch ein Zettel mit den obligatorischen FCC-Informationen und eine kleine Treiber-CD mit 8cm Durchmesser.
_(Laufwerke mit Slot-In-Einzugsmechanismus finden sich heutzutage (leider) nur noch sehr selten in PCs ein, so dass es zu keinen Problemen aufgrund des geringen Durchmessers kommen sollte.)*

*_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Lieferumfang*​* 
*



*2. Verarbeitung und Äußeres*

Die Maus erweckt den Eindruck hoher Wertigkeit. Große Teile der Handauflage sind in einem matten, leicht körnigen schwarz gehalten, welches die Handhabung der Maus grade bei leicht schwitzigen Händen verbessern sollte. Im Kontrast dazu sind zwei glatt-schwarze Streifen stromlinienförmig eingearbeitet und geben der Maus eine elegante Form.
Die Schalen sind stabil gearbeitet; nichts gibt merklich nach oder knarzt gar.
Im Vergleich zu älteren Mäusen der Firma hat sich also ein großer Fortschritt eingestellt, da früher oft billige Materialien eingesetzt wurden und dieses auch sehr schnell auffiel: Die zum Vergleich herangezogene und schon etwas ältere _A4Tech WOP-35_ knarzt bei Druck auf die Schalen und hat nach einiger Zeit einen Großteil ihrer Plastikschalenfarbe eingebüßt, was dazu führt, dass die optische Beleuchtung der Abtastung (die schon im Neuzustand der Maus etwas durchschien), die Maus bei Bewegungen hell erleuchtet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Qualitätsvergleich: A4Tech WOP-35 mit optischem LED-Sensor*​ 

Die Haupttasten lassen sich angenehm leicht drücken und haben kurze Tastwege; das Mausrad bietet eine minimal schwammige, aber dennoch im Widerstand angenehme Rasterung und kann dank eines guten Druckpunktes in der Funktion als dritter Maustaste auch nicht versehentlich gedrückt werden.
Die von A4Tech beworbene Funktion als 4-Wege-Scrollrad ist ein Marketinggag, da dieses nicht in Hardware, sondern mittels Software umgesetzt wurde. Dazu mehr im Abschnitt Software.

Einer der Höhepunkte der Maus ist auch gleichzeitig einer der Tiefpunkte: die 5 ringförmig angeordneten Daumentasten auf der linken Seite der Maus:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Tastenring + Innentaste*​

Die Konstruktion ist sehr wackelig und die Mitteltaste sowie der Tastenring haben Spiel von >1mm.
Die Tastenverteilung ist, wie ich finde, ansich eine gute Idee und wesentlich intuitiver zu bedienen als 4-5 nebeneinander liegende Tasten auf der Seite, die Umsetzung sollte jedoch auf einer höherqualitativen Basis erfolgen.

Eine weitere Besonderheit der XL-755BK ist die Sondertaste, die sich ganz oben links im Bereich der ersten bzw. linken Maustaste befindet. Sie liegt etwas erhöht und bietet eine andere Oberfläche, so dass eine relativ gute haptische Rückmeldung zur Unterscheidung der Tasten erfolgt.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Sondertaste

*​ 
Eine transparende Taste zum Umschalten der DPI, also praktisch der Geschwindigkeit/Genauigkeit, findet sich hinter dem Mausrad. Je nach DPI-Modus leuchtet die Taste in einer anderen Farbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*DPI-Profil-Durchschalttaste*​

Das Kabel des Maus ist mit 1,80m Länge ausreichend lang und sollte an jedem normalen Arbeitsplatz ausreichen. Zu kritisieren wäre hier die Steifheit des Kabel, die sich erst mit der Zeit, und nur wenig gibt. Dadurch erhebt sich das Kabel u.U. an einigen Stellen vom Schreibtisch oder sorgt manchmal für einen gewisschen Widerstand beim Bewegen der Maus, wenn sich das Kabel gegen andere Schreibtischgegenstände schiebt.

Die "Beine" der Maus sind ihre insgesamt sechs Gleitfüße

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Unterseite: 6 Gleitfüße*​ 




*3. Praxistest*

Nach der ersten äußeren Begutachtung wird es nun Zeit für den Praxiseinsatz. Im Angesicht der Gefahr von schnellen Bewegungen, hämernden Fingern und der immer hinter der nächsten Ecke lauernden Katze wird sich die Maus nun in freier Wildbahn bewähren müssen.


*3.1 Software*
Nach der einfach zu bewerkstelligen Softwareinstallation offenbart sich einem die Oberfläche zur Belegung der Maustasten und der Erstellung von Makros. _Die auf der CD ausgelieferte Version der Software ist inzwischen veraltet, A4Tech hat eine neue Version bereitgestellt; zur Internetseite gelangt man schnell durch Klick auf einen Button, der in der alten Software zu finden ist._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Tastenbelegung im Editor*


Relativ übersichtlich zeigt die der _Editor_ zur Tastenverteilung. Jeder Taste lässt sich hier eine Funktion zuordnen. Dabei sind den Möglichkeiten erfreulich wenig Grenzen gesetzt. Es können Programme gestartet, Mediaplayer gesteuert, Tastenkombinationen und auch viele weitere Funktionen genutzt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vielfältige Möglichkeiten der Tastenbelegung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* DPI-Einstellungen*​

In diesem Fenster für die Einstellung der DPI kann man die 6 Presets bearbeiten. Standardmäßig sind in der Maus alle sechs Profile mit den im Bild gezeigten Werten aktiv, und werden durch Drücken der DPI-Taste nacheinander durchgewechselt.
Die Farbe, die die entsprechende DPI-Einstellung symbolisiert kann per Software geändert werden.

Damit man eine gewisse Übersicht erhält und die Maus auf verschiedene Einsätze vorbereiten kann, lassen sich alle Belegungen in Profildateien exportieren und auch wieder in die Software importieren.
Nach einem Klick auf den Button unten links werden die Belegungsdaten in den _16kb-Speicher_ der Maus übertragen und bleiben dort gespeichert.
​Eine optische Rückmeldung bekommt der Nutzer über eine kleine _OSD-Anzeige_, die man in Größe, Anzeigedauer und Position frei konfigurieren darf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*OSD und Einstellungen


*​ Hier fällt leider auf, dass einige wenige Teile der Software nicht besonders gut übersetzt worden sind.
Auch beim Einstellungsdialog zur Auswahl der USB-Abfragefrequenz fehlt zum Ende der Erklärungen ein Stück Text.
Weitere Dialoge sind teils in englischer Sprache gehalten und wurden gar nicht übersetzt. Insgesamt gesehen sind dies aber alles Kleinigkeiten und sollten nicht besonders ins Gewicht fallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*USB-Abfragefrequenz, 500Hz sind standardmäßig gesetzt*


Der letzte Teil der Software ist der umfangreiche _Makro-Manager_, der auf meinem System zum Programmstart zwar jedes Mal eine Fehlermeldung anzeigt, im Anschluss jedoch dennoch erfolgreich startet.












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Makro-Manager*​ 

Mit Hilfe des Makro-Managers können, wie der Name schon erahnen lässt, aufwändige Makros programmiert werden, die im Editor dann auch jeder Taste zugewiesen werden können. Wer sich mit dieser Komponente beschäftigt, muss sich allerdings auch etwas zeitaufwendiger auf das Programm einlassen.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Makro-Manager für den Gelegenheitsspieler eher überfordernd und auch unnötig. Profispieler bzw. Spieler, die ihre Maus auf ein ganz bestimmtes Spiel einstellen wollen, finden hier aber reichhaltige Möglichkeiten, sich selbst in ihrer Maus zu verwirklichen.

Abschließend soll noch einmal das sogenannte _4-Wege-Mausrad_ anhand der Software erläutert werden.
Hardwarseitig ist das Mausrad ein ganz normales Rad, wie das jeder anderen gewöhnlichen Maus.
Befindet sich der Mauszeiger nun in einem Fenster, welches das Scrollen im Horizontalen und Vertikalen ermöglicht, erscheint auf dem Bildschirm eine graue Linie, die den Bildschirm in zwei Hälften teilt. Dreht man das Mausrad im linken Bereich des nun praktisch aufgeteilten Bildschirms, scrollt man vertikal; dreht man das Mausrad dagegen im rechten Bereich, so scrollt man horizontal.
Eine Abschaltung der 4D-Funktion ist natürlich jederzeit möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Softwarelösung des "4D Wheel"*​

_Mein Fazit:_ eine manchmal sinnvolle Erweiterung, die jedoch anders beworben werden sollte, da der Hersteller so den Eindruck erweckt, eine Hardwarelösung integriert zu haben. In Zeiten moderner Breitbildschirme wird man allerdings nicht mehr besonders oft von diesem 4D-Feature Gebrauch machen müssen.




*3.1.1 Probleme*
Ein Problem soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben: Während der Testphase  funktionierten plötzlich keine der von mir eingestellten  Tastenfunktionen. Trotz des im Mausspeicher abgelegten  Profils konnten bei Tastendruck nur die ursprünglichen  Standardfunktionen genutzt werden. Nach ungefähr drei Tagen  funktionierte auf einmal alles wieder wie gewohnt.
Wodurch diese Fehlfunktion hervorgerufen wurde, ist mir bisher nicht  bekannt. Bisher ist es auch bei diesem einmaligen Ausfall geblieben und  der Fehler hat sich nicht wiederholt.
 



*3.2 Ergonomie*
Die A4Tech-Maus fasst sich recht angenehm an - die etwas rauhe Oberfläche, die an eine leichte Gummierung erinnert, sorgt für guten Halt und lässt die Hand sicher auf der Maus liegen.
Die Grundfunktionen der Maus in Form der zwei Maustasten und des Mausrades lassen sich so ohne Probleme bedienen. Um jedoch die Ringtasten oder die Taste ganz oben links sicher drücken zu können, muss man die Handposition auf dem Mausrücken leicht verändern (oder den Zeigefinger unnatürlich weit spreizen), was die intuitive Handhabung der Maus während der Arbeit oder des Spielens leider etwas reduziert.
Dadurch, dass jeder Mensch verschieden große Hände hat, ist dieses Problem für die Hardwarehersteller natürlich schwer in den Griff zu bekommen. Für mich als Tester mit eher kleineren Händen kann ich jedenfalls feststellen, dass die Seitentasten ~1cm zu weit vorne positioniert sind.

Der Nachteil wird jedoch dadurch teils wieder aufgehoben, dass man durch die zusätzlichen Tasten nun Funktionen nutzen kann, die andernfalls nur mit einer Tastatureingabe aufwendig zu bewerkstelligen gewesen wären.
In meinem Fall ist dies zum Beispiel das Verlagern der "Kopieren"- und "Einfügen"-Funktionen auf zwei der Ringtasten. Insbesondere bei häufigem Arbeiten mit Text oder bei der Dateijonglage im Explorer ist dies eine praktische. Effektiv kann sich hier jeder seine meistbenutzten Abläufe am PC heraussuchen und auf die Maus legen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

_Mein Fazit:_ Idealerweise sollte man eine Maus vor dem Kauf schon einmal in der Hand gehalten haben. Man merkt recht schnell, rein vom Gefühl her, ob einem die Maus liegt, oder ob sie eher im Regal liegengelassen werden sollte.
Im Falle der XL-755BK bin ich persönlich, trotz der beschriebenen Widrigkeiten, relativ zufrieden.




*3.3 Oberflächentest*
Wer erinnert sich nicht an die Anfangstage der optische Nager? Natürlich waren sie ein Quantensprung gegenüber den Kugelmäusen, doch auf manchen Oberflächen wollten die Lichtmäuse einfach nicht recht funktionieren. Technisch bedingt betrifft dies vor allem Materialien wie z.B. Glas.
Für die Oberflächentests habe ich eine Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical als primäres Vergleichsobjekt herangezogen. Als Vertreter der beschriebenen ersten optischen Riege hat sie je nach Oberfläche schon manchmal mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Der Vollständigkeit halber gesellt sich auch die Sidewinder-X3-Maus von Microsoft mit Lasertechnik dazu. Die Fragestellung ist hier nun, ob die Laserabtastung Vorteile bietet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ergebnis ist wie erwartet: Durchsichtige oder gar spiegelnde Materialien liegen den optischen Nagern nach wie vor nicht. Während sich beim Plexiglas der Mauszeiger noch etwas spunghaft mal mehr, mal weniger bewegt, so verweigern alle Probanten beim Spiegel die Position des Mauszeigers zu verändern.
Auf der weißen Tischplatte geben sich die Lasermäuse keine Blöße und arbeiten wir gewünscht, wohingegen man bei der optischen IntelliMouse schon sporadische Ungenauigkeiten verzeichnen muss.
Generell kann man sagen, dass eigentlich jede Oberfläche mit den Lasermäusen einwandfrei harmoniert, solange sie nicht in die Kategorie "durchsichtig" oder gar "spiegelnd" fällt.
Mauspads habe ich übrigens absichtlich nicht in die Tabelle gesetzt. Dass die Mäuse dort funktionieren, sollte man einfach erwarten können.

*3.3.1 Oberflächentest #2*
Es stellt sich nun aber nicht nur die Frage, worauf die Maus sich bewegen soll, sondern auch wie gut sie das tut. Hier mit Messwerten um sich zu werfen ist allerdings ungemein schwer. Letzlich ist dies auch immer eine persönliche Frage und offenbart sich oft nur im direkten Vergleich mit anderer Hardware. Daher gibt es hier vor allem meine subjektiven Impressionen, die sich wie folgt darstellen:
Als Oberfläche hält mein Schreibtisch her, denn das ist für mich einer der besonders wichtigen Aspekte seitdem sich die Computerwelt von der Mauskugel abgewandt hat: Die große Unabhängigkeit vom Unterlagenmaterial und der damit einhergehende mögliche Wegfall des früher doch so obligatorischen Mauspads!

Der erste Eindruck ist gut, die Maus bewegt sich angenehm leichtgängig über die Oberfläche. Im Vergleich zur Intellimouse Optical, die ebenso auf Gleitfüße setzt, gleitet sie wesentlich besser und lässt sich kraftsparender bewegen. Aus Erfahrung mit eben jener Intellimouse muss ich jedoch auch davon ausgehen, dass, vor allem mit fortschreitendem Abrieb, die Gleitfüße immer mehr Staub und Schmutz an sich haften lassen. Freilich gibt es hierzu jedoch noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen.
Die Sidewinder X3, so muss man ehrlicherweise sagen, schneidet in der Disziplin des leichtgängigen Gleitens jedoch am besten ab. Obwohl hier auf einen relativ einfachen Kunststoff gesetzt wird, ist dieser dennoch am schnellsten unterwegs. Unter Umständen kann man dies auf das veränderte Prinzip von zwei breiteren Gleitflächen vorne und hinten, anstatt mehrerer Gleitfüße, zurückführen.




*3.4 Spiele*
Im spielerischen Alltag hat sich die Maus gut geschlagen. Durch den kurzen Tastenhub sind auch Actionspiele möglich, bei denen es auf schnelle Reaktionen ankommt. Durch die Anzahl der Tasten eignet sich die Maus aber auch für viele weitere Genres, wie zum Beispiel Rollenspiele, bei denen man nun beispielsweise verschiedene Waffen oder Zaubersprüche auf die Tasten verteilen kann. Und auch die Makroerstellung kommt hier wieder zum Tragen.

Während optische LED-Mäuse oft mit sehr schnellen Bewegungen nicht mehr umgehen können und die Bewegung auf dem Bildschirm bei zu schnellen Mausverrückungen einfach unterbrechen, konnte ich diesen Missstand bei der XL-755BK nicht feststellen. Weder in schnellen Shootern oder bei anderen Anwendungen blieb der Cursor stehen oder verharrte das Bild. Mit modernem Sensor und schneller USB-Datenübertragung kann die A4Tech-Maus hier punkten.

Wer in der Haptik etwas penibel ist, dem wird evtl. dieser folgende Umstand auffallen:
Wenn man eine der Hauptmaustasten drückt, muss man einen gewissen Druck aufbringen, ehe die Taste klickt. Ist sie nun unten, drückt der eingebaute Taster mit einem gewissen Druck die Taste auch wieder nach oben. Dieser Druck ist bei der Testmaus etwas geringer als bei anderen Mäusen. Man muss sich also erst einmal an dieses neue Klickverhalten gewöhnen, um die gleiche Präzision zu erreichen, wie man sie vorher kannte.
Dieses fällt einem jedoch nur auf, wenn man explizit darauf achtet, unerwähnt wollte ich es jedoch nicht lassen.




*3.5 DPI im Alltag*
Wie bereits im Softwareteil beschrieben, bietet die Maus sechs DPI-Profile, die sich durch Druck auf die jeweils entsprechend beleuchtete DPI-Taste seriell durchschalten lassen. Während man sich anfangs noch über die großzügige Anzahl der Profile freut, wird in der Praxis schnell deutlich, dass man sechs verschiedene Profile nicht effektiv nutzen kann, und der Einsatz in Spielen schon durch die einengende serielle Durchschaltung unmöglich ist.
Im Vergleich haben es die Microsoft-Ingenieure bei der Sidewinder X3 besser gemacht: Hier gibt es drei unabhängige Tasten zur Wahl der frei konfigurierbaren DPI-Einstellung. Somit kann man jederzeit schnell, und vor allem direkt, den jeweils gewünschten DPI-Modus wählen.
Um die Maus also effektiv nutzen zu können, empfehle ich, sich auf zwei Profile zu beschränken, die man so durch Druck auf die Taste abwechselnd aktivieren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*4 Fazit*

Für den Preis ist die gebotene Leistung der Maus sehr gut. Das Gesamtpaket aus vielen, aber intelligent angeordneten Tasten, der Technik und der komfortablen Software macht den schwarzen Nager zu einem interessanten Mitspieler auf dem Markt der Eingabegeräte. Einzig die sehr wackelige Konstruktion der seitlichen Tasten ist ein Minuspunkt, der nicht Recht zum Rest passen möchte. Wer aber ein paar zusätzliche Tasten braucht, sich mit Makros auseinandersetzen möchte, oder einfach nur einige €uros sparen möchte, sollte sich die A4Tech XL-755BK auf jeden Fall genauer ansehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *X7-Logo der Oscar-Mausreihe*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



.​


----------



## Thornscape (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest von Thornscape] A4Tech XL-755BK*

Bilderkeller #1


----------



## Thornscape (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest von Thornscape] A4Tech XL-755BK*

Bilderkeller #2


----------



## kpvonnichts (7. November 2010)

Top Lesertest! Textlastig, wie es (mMn) sein soll, außerdem sehr informativ sowie umfangreich und der Lesefluss ist perfekt. Ich würde das ganze nur anders gliedern, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Hat mir auf jeden Fall geholfen, jetzt wird es doch eine 755BK 

Verbesserungsvorschlag: Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Thornscape (8. November 2010)

kpvonnichts schrieb:


> Top Lesertest! Textlastig, wie es (mMn) sein soll, außerdem sehr informativ sowie umfangreich und der Lesefluss ist perfekt. Ich würde das ganze nur anders gliedern, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Hat mir auf jeden Fall geholfen, jetzt wird es doch eine 755BK
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschlag: Inhaltsverzeichnis



Vielen Dank für die Kritik. Das Inhaltsverzeichnis habe ich noch eingebaut, hatte mich da etwas mit dem phpBB in den Haaren, weil ich bei einem Einzug nicht gleich auch einen Absatz haben will. Aber es geht ja auch so.


----------

